# Do Berkley swivel rod holders use the same mount?



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

Does anyone know if these two rod holders fit the same mount?

I like the size of the Quick Set one but I think I need the Boat one for my bigger rods. So if they fit the same mount I can just swap between both rod holders, or have one of each.

Cheers Jok


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

I don't know for sure, but I would have thought they use the same mount.


jokinna said:


> I like the size of the Quick Set one but I think I need the Boat one for my bigger rods.


I'd be surprised if the Quickset was not adequate - how big are your bigger rods ? 
I have a quickset plus a scotty. Both are mounted using scotty flush mounts (the berkley quickset fits into the scotty flush mount).
The quickset is fine for all the rods I use in my kayak - Mcbigg has two quickset rod holders on his Revo and he has caught stacks of mulloway. see the picture at viewtopic.php?f=17&t=38312&p=398702#p398702
and video at viewtopic.php?f=17&t=35411&p=370458#p370458
You can see the two qucksets at the start.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

solatree said:


> I'd be surprised if the Quickset was not adequate - how big are your bigger rods ?


just a couple of 6ft glass boat roads with fat eva grips and high mounts.

i guess i just like the idea of the extra thumblock on the boat rod holder to lock the rod in place. seems more robust . want it for trolling inshore.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

jokinna said:


> 6ft glass boat roads with fat eva grips and high mounts.


If its the fat EVA grips that are the concern, you might find they are a tighter fit in the other holder (which looks similar to my scotty). My bigger (fatter) rods are a tighter fit in the scotty than they are in the quickset. Hopefully someone that has a berkley "boat" rod holder will respond so you'll know for sure. ;-)


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

yeah

mite go down to bcf and see if they have any in stock and ask if i can open a pack and try some fat rods in em

thanks sola

cheers 
jok


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Jok the bases are interchangeable, model at left is called BRH and the one I prefer generally with eggbeaters.

The base under the Snap lock in your picture can be used either upright and called Pedestal mount, or drill a hole in the deck and reverse and flush mount it upside down, as the mounts tube has a cog at each end to locate the rod holder.

Flush mounted admits water into the yak unless you seal the mount, whereas pedestal does not require a deck hole.


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for your help guys.

i think i will go with the bigger one on the left. im gunna mount it on the console area between my legs. i have 2 rod holders in front of my feet but a little just out of reach for quick grabbing. if i have a swivel rod holder near my knees, thats easy to get to and quick access. my rods usually rest behind me, when im on i have nowhere to rest the rod infront of me, so when im trying to unhook a fish the rod just lays along my legs and risks going overboard (i've been fishing inshore mainly). plus, when the water warms up i may get a quick set rod holder for the lakes and rivers and that. good investment i think 

cheers
jok


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

jokinna said:


> so when im trying to unhook a fish the rod just lays along my legs and risks going overboard


jok have you ever thought of just putting a flush deck holder on the gunwales near your knee purely for rigging and unhooking fish from the rod as it makes it so easy and safe ...the Swing has one on either side and have attached a pic of my wife's Pacer which also has one, slip a piece of PVC pipe in and it extends to lift the rod higher as well and lift and remove the PVC when not in use, although being angled forward I can paddle with the pipe in place on the swing


----------



## jokinna (Mar 2, 2010)

thanks for the input dodge.

i have thought about it, and a little scared of drilling a hole that big in the yak. my cobra has these compartments in the way and the rod holders will have to go forward a little which means they will have to be flush with the gunnel so it doesnt get in the way of paddling. plus i'll hav to cut the rod holders short to get them to fit and seal them up again. something that would also be suitable for me, but at this stage i'm just too lazy to do. in the future i will be attempting that.

but in the pic you can see there is room to mount a swivel rod holder in the middle. the area that is clear on the gunnels is right in the way for paddling, something the hobies dont have to worry about.










aw yeh, ive siliconed a piece of foam on the sides to attach lures and wot nots, easy access and good for quick change of lures and jigs. just gotta remember theyre there when you throw yor legs over the sides... learnt from experience ;-)

cheers 
jok


----------

